# Solved: can anyone scan my web-site for viruses?



## senwod (Oct 6, 2006)

Hi, can anyone scan my web-site for viruses?

or is there software for this?

thanks,
senwod


----------



## thecoalman (Mar 6, 2006)

LOL... did you upload any? If not then you probably don't have any on your website.

Besides that realistically the only chance you would have for getting a virus or some other malicious code on your site is if you are running software that is using server side scripting such as a forum or allows uploads like a image gallery. In most cases if they are up to date they will have been patched for such exploits.

You'll have to be a little more specific as to why you would think it might have virus.


----------



## ferrija1 (Apr 11, 2006)

And it might help if we knew where your site was.


----------



## senwod (Oct 6, 2006)

my site is www.eastcoastashtrays.ie and when I visit the site from another pc I instantly get a warning that a trojan has been detected, so please be careful if you visit the site


----------



## ferrija1 (Apr 11, 2006)

I think the virus problem is on your end.


----------



## senwod (Oct 6, 2006)

Ok, I deleted the index page and made it again from scratch, the problem seemed to be sorted, but a few hours later when I went back on Mc Afee started showing warnings again. Is there any software or anyway to scan the web-site or the ftp-site?


----------



## ferrija1 (Apr 11, 2006)

Unless you uploaded viruses on your site, there can't really be any viruses. I went there and got no warnings.


----------



## redoak (Jun 24, 2004)

"senwod": FYI- I just went to your site, too, and no warning appeared.
{redoak}


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

Norton Internet Security 2006 sure didn't like your website ...
See the report here ... http://www.symantec.com/security_response/writeup.jsp?docid=2002-101518-4323-99


----------



## stantley (May 22, 2005)

McAfee found the VBS/Psyme trojan http://us.mcafee.com/virusInfo/default.asp?id=description&virus_k=100749


----------



## senwod (Oct 6, 2006)

okay, thanks Noyb and stantley for confirming that I'm not going slowly insane and that there is something triggering Anti-Virus software, I have found loads of info on the trojan and ways that it might of got there but has anyone got any ideas of how I'm going to get rid of it, if you can help and are ever in Ireland I'll buy you all a pint


----------



## senwod (Oct 6, 2006)

And thank Redoak & Ferrija1 for having a look


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

senwod said:


> thanks Noyb and stantley for confirming that I'm not going slowly insane ...., if you are ever in Ireland I'll buy you all a pint


That's not allowed here at TSG ... I'll be right over.


----------



## senwod (Oct 6, 2006)

so the search continues for an online web scanner to scan a web-site or an ftp site, ATTENTION all software developers there could be a fortune to be made here. I am sure that somone out there must know of some way for me to find this virus on my site and how to get rid of it, instead of starting the site again from scratch


----------



## redoak (Jun 24, 2004)

"s": Have you thoroughly checked YOUR computer? Perhaps you should post a "Highjackthis" (HJT) scan on the Security Forum. Go there and you will find many references to using the HJT approach to finding malware that does not come to light with commonly used scanners.
{redoak}


----------



## senwod (Oct 6, 2006)

Thanks redoak, I'll try my luck out there.


----------



## thecoalman (Mar 6, 2006)

Here's a brief checklist:

1. Have you made any changes to your site recently, particularly have you added any javascript code or server side scripts like php. If so and it was just some script you found somewhere that wasn't a reliable source I'd check that first.

2. Download your entire site via FTP (you should be doing this anyway for backup purposes) and scan the files with a regular AV scanner.

3. Look for files that don't belong there. This of course may be impractical if you have a large site. If you find something be sure you know it doesn't belong there if you are unfamiliar with the types of files you can expect to find. There can be files like htaccess files generated by your host that you have not uploaded.

4. Are you running any server side scripts like php files for a forum, image gallery, anything that can execute code on the server.


----------



## senwod (Oct 6, 2006)

I did put on a ticker feed, to bring live up to date news to the site, this slowed the site down so I removed it. could this be the problem?


----------



## senwod (Oct 6, 2006)

the ticker feed was from tickermyfeed.com that looks like an okay site? or am I just new to this website creation thing?


----------



## senwod (Oct 6, 2006)

Viruses gone and all good again


----------

